# Boat Bag



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have the umpqua boat bag. There are things about it I like and things I dont like.

What I like - I like that the lid acts as a tray, I keep my most used items on it and they are easy to access. However, its a pain if it rains (holds water) or if you actually need to get to the main compartment, you have to move everything off the top.

It has tons of outside pockets and pockets on the inside along the edges, but no major interior dividers. 

Here's what this means to me and how it gets used. Small and rarely used trinkets and tools get put into one of the 40 small pockets - when I need one of those items, I dig around and open a lot of pockets to find what i need. Bigger items or items needing protection, like a camera, get piled inside the main compartment - theres no dividers, so you might as well have a box or a duffel bag. Common items on the top tray- great and easy, except when you need your camera.

All in all, great intent, poor execution, but made and constructed of high quality materials. It is probably a great bag for a trout guide in a drift boat.

My next bag will be a patagonia great divider, with a fly patch stuck to the top lid.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I use the simms dry boat bag and store it under my casting platform. Works great for me. I store fly boxes, binocs, leaders, first aid kit, misc. fishing pliers, snips, maps, koozies, bottle opener, extra 2 stroke oil, wallet, keys, phone, etc., etc.. It works out really well. When I get the call to fish someone else's boat I just grab that bag, fly rods, and GO.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a very simple setup. A freebie Hells Bay nylon bag/backpack carries the following: folding lawstick ruler, 3 rolls/sizes of tippet, pliers with cutters, 2 medium sized plastic fly boxes(with extra premade bagged leaders). That's it. Grab the rods, the bag, PFD and go. All my boats and yaks have the required safety items onboard 24/7 and waterproof boxes attached to hold my phone, wallet and keys.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out the Patagonia Great Divider III…pricey but top quality. 

Doubles as a great camera bag when needed.


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

I looked for a good while at several including the Patagonia great divider iii, but for my application it was too big, as I wanted to be able to store it in one of the hatches on my skiff or even the splash well.  I ended up going with the new Simms Dry Creek boat Bag (size,medium).  Reviews showed the old one to have zipper problems, but this one seems to have solved that.  However, one of the best features is that it has an overhang and it's recessed on the inside so it does not allow water in, even if it is not zipped.  Plus, it has the automatic magnetic latch.  I thought the magnetic latch would bug me, but it's actually very handy since I usually go the lazy way out and hardly ever zip it up (unless running).  It has plenty of room for leaders / tippet / gloves / camera / flys / etc.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> I looked for a good while at several including the Patagonia great divider iii, but for my application it was too big, as I wanted to be able to store it in one of the hatches on my skiff or even the splash well.  I ended up going with the new Simms Dry Creek boat Bag (size,medium).  Reviews showed the old one to have zipper problems, but this one seems to have solved that.  However, one of the best features is that it has an overhang and it's recessed on the inside so it does not allow water in, even if it is not zipped.  Plus, it has the automatic magnetic latch.  I thought the magnetic latch would bug me, but it's actually very handy since I usually go the lazy way out and hardly ever zip it up (unless running).  It has plenty of room for leaders / tippet / gloves / camera / flys / etc.


Does the metal magnet part rust?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Abel gear bag. Have had it for years and its still like new and it has been literally all over the world. Holds a ton of stuff and well laid out. And Steve Abel is making them again.

American made and great stuff!!


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

> > I looked for a good while at several including the Patagonia great divider iii, but for my application it was too big, as I wanted to be able to store it in one of the hatches on my skiff or even the splash well.  I ended up going with the new Simms Dry Creek boat Bag (size,medium).  Reviews showed the old one to have zipper problems, but this one seems to have solved that.  However, one of the best features is that it has an overhang and it's recessed on the inside so it does not allow water in, even if it is not zipped.  Plus, it has the automatic magnetic latch.  I thought the magnetic latch would bug me, but it's actually very handy since I usually go the lazy way out and hardly ever zip it up (unless running).  It has plenty of room for leaders / tippet / gloves / camera / flys / etc.
> 
> 
> Does the metal magnet part rust?


The magnet is encased in plastic, no exposed metal.  I have only had it a few months, but so far it works flawlessly.  Great boat bag for sure.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Fish pond has a couple nice boat bags I have the zip top and roll top I lime them both and both are dry I leave it out in the floor of the boat all day ot has 2 dividers one big clear pocket on the tip and two small pockets inside and everything is moveable


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fish Pond or Patagonia are both great boat bags, but neither will fit through the hatches of many of the newer flats skiffs that have gone to multiple small rear compartments rather than one big one in order to have a live well that is just wasted space to me. (Maybe there's an underlying structural reason for it?)


----------



## tunnelflat (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank You all for the responses looks like I am going to go with the Patagonia or the simms. I have a 2004 whip so the large rear hatch and or even the forward hatch have plenty of storage and can hold the larger bag. I pondered the Sims and almost bought one, just wasnt sold on it bc I hadnt really looked through other options. Try not to impulse buy anymore, always end up with stuff I dont use.


----------

